
React Native or Ionic, PhoneGap and Cordova: Find the Best Technology - maxchurilov
https://www.mindk.com/blog/react-native-vs-ionic-phonegap-cordova/
======
djsumdog
What are people generally using today for cross-platform mobile apps? The last
time I asked my friends, they told me PhoneGap, Titanium and others were
terrible and most shops seemed to maintain two totally separate apps and code
bases.

Has React Native changed that, or do most shops find it easier to maintain
multiple apps?

